# Rebuilt EL-2b Virginian HEAVY Electric locomotive



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't playing my EL-2b virginian engine almost for 2 year. I know the Virginian locomotive been working so hard hauling marty coal train in 2007, pushing deep snow with snow plow. The EL-2b Virginian Locomotive i been using 3/16" thicker by 1-1/4" wide Steel for span bolsters hardware i use a 360F roller wheel then screw to wood. I have a lot the problem the truck bogie wheels derail off the track on anyone layout from train meetings. Not on Marty Cozad Sept thingy never having any problem on flat level layout.

















In 2005, Here are the frame pieces with the swivels which I've welded to them.

















Screwed the frame on wooden locomotive! "Now That is a bad design idea i made"










In 2008,On the Union Pacific Gas-Turbine GTEL4500 I useing a 3/16" thicker by 1-1/4" wide Steel again for span bolsters to use a #8-32 X 1" "machine flat head screw & bolt to turbine main frame. and i use 1/8" thicker by 2" wide for turbine locomotive main frame. and drozen small screw to the plastic main frame. It will can go 8' track curve even more larger curve. that help without any problem derailing pulling long train.









































Today I cutting off the 360F roller wheel off the main frame.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

(On the Left) That old design 360 Degree roller wheel was weld to the span bolsters main frame.
(on the Right) the New design span bolsters main frame. it rise 1/8" high.









I was testing Half-The-unit with new upgrade version many time around loop with unlevel track. All 4 motor block staying on the track! all the time.









I was testing other Half-The-unit with old version many time around loop with unlevel track. All 2 motor block Front & back staying on the track! all the time. But the middle 2 motor block deraill many time.
This cant handle unlevel Track. This unit is failure many time.










This is now i finish the other unit on the Virginian is complate. now i was testing UP & Virginian i have no problem at all!
Virginian is back in service. no more derail again very happy camper! Now UP & Virginian is READY for fighting the Deep Snow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to develop your build Bryan.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Jerry, The Virginian locomotive is weathering from hard work of coal train and freight train like on the prototype! Virginian locomotive dusting of sand and rustly on the top not heavy weathered...


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian,

That's the first time I've seen your Virginian. Looks really great, especially the weathering. Just wanted to say I sure admire your beautiful work. Keep it up !

Regards

Joe McGarry


----------

